# changing avatar w/photobucket



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been trying all day, off and on as I am getting frustrated, to change my avatar with a photobucket picture.  I am even using the "change profile" button, but nothing is showing up.  In fact I don't even know how I got my original avatar


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I ended up e-mailing the picture from my mac to myself and then putting the picture on my desktop and then copying to my profile - I think LOL

Still not sure how to insert in a post though.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can only post pictures in a KindleBoards post that is already on the internet, such as in your Photobucket account, or posted elsewhere.

How you proceed depends on your browser software.

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the _entire_ *Address*, or your picture will not appear.

*OPTIONAL*. You can verify that you have chosen the correct image address by pasting it into your browser's URL box, as you would with any URL. Your picture should be the only thing you see on the resulting web page.

Once you have copied the entire image location/address, create your post and click the little picture button (third from the left, below the Underline button). Then paste the image location/address.

Before posting, click the Preview button and you can see the result _prior_ to posting. Then it's easy to correct any errors prior to posting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

well this try didn't work - ARGHHHH


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju.... This is what you posted.... You did not capture the entire/correct URL:

h ttp://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/?action-

It must be the URL of the picture, not of the album, and should look more like this:

h ttp://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/CIMG03794.jpg


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

Anju said:


> well this try didn't work - ARGHHHH


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked at what you added.... I don't know what this portion is coming from: *?action-*

It should not be in the URL.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

```
http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/CIMG03794.jpg
```
Produces:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

pidgeon - I tried again with the full address and it still did not work.

I use firefox and have a mac - would that change your directions any?

Anju










this is a copy of yours


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know what you are doing wrong.... You have chosen COPY *LINK* LOCATION vs. COPY *IMAGE* LOCATION.

Copy Image Location is lower down in the menu dialog box.

This is what you posted above.... It is not quite the same as mine.... Note the http problem:

[ img ]*http://ttp://*i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/CIMG03794.jpg[ /img ]


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry Verena - lost kindleboards for awhile. My computer (mac) is really acting up today, definitely not the loose screw sitting on the chair in front of it LOL

I was using the HQML link, should I have used the dir link or the img link? img is image? I also don't know how to have two windows open on firefox, i.e., photobucket and kindle at the same time so I am having to go out and come back and unfortunately getting confused. Thank you for being so patient with me 
Dona

if this picture comes out I think it was the dir link, but then could be the img link - my preview does not show anything but the words or letters -


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Entering the below URL in your browser address bar will display the picture.


```
http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/CIMG03794.jpg
```
To display a picture in this forum the URL has to be enclosed in Image tags:


```
[IMG]http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/jimydona/CIMG03794.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by dir link, or the HQML link.....

It's not your Mac, the boards servers are acting up again.

To open a new window in Firefox, just go to File.... New Window, or use the key command *Command* + *N* on your Mac's keyboard. You can have dozens of windows open at any given moment.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well if nothing else I have learned a lot today! Maybe some one else if they bother to read this.

I "THINK" I got it! LOL

Thanks Verena and Jeff


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good! Now go to the Photo thread, and post some pics of your hounds!


----------

